# TIVO Sound Effects



## Andy Taylor (Mar 7, 2007)

Can anyone help me...

I am looking for TIVO sound effects, my Tivo is currently under repair and I am stuck with Sky+ for the moment (a very poor substitute for TIVO search software, there is no comparison).

I dearly miss my old TIVO sounds, and would love to know if anyone has them posted somewhere where I can download them. I would really like a copy of blips when you press fast forward three times (if only to annoy my wife with it).

Can anyone help me? Could someone record this for me and email me the wav file? or let me know where I can locate them. I have looked on the net, found a couple, but quality was rubbish, call me picky, but I want nice clear audio with no hiss. I know it is a sad request but I really miss my TIVO 'beedoop, beedoop, beedoop!'

If anyone can help a saddo who misses his TIVO please email to: [email protected]

Thanks all.

Andy.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Andy Taylor said:


> ...(if only to annoy my wife with it)...


You like living dangerously then, Andy? 

http://interglacial.com/~sburke/pub/sound/Tivo_sounds/


----------



## ghstone (Apr 12, 2003)

what a great idea for a ringtone ! Now, if we all had them on our mobiles it could be the Tivo Community version of the Masons secret handshake...

or have I had too much coffee ??

Graham


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ghstone said:


> ...or have I had too much coffee ??


Ya think? No ***** Sherlock! etc...


----------

